# eggs



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

found some eggs stuck to aquarium glass when i came home today.They are a little smaller than a pin head.Not sure as to what fish they belong to,they are in a community tank..tetras,corys,sae,ottos.What should i do...take my chances and leave them in there,try to gather them off the glass? I thiink this is so cool not knowing who the culprit is.I know they moght not even hatch at all.Would like some insite on this. Thanks in advance


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

any chance you have snails in there?


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

I have pond snails,but very few,no infestation.I have seen snail eggs,i'm pretty sure these are not snail eggs


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont suggest leaving it there...chances are they will be eaten right after they hatch. I would try to suction them out carefully.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

Corys commonly lay eggs on aquarium glass.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

+2 odds on the cories


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

talk about fast...the eggs have hatched all ready.It's been just two days..sat saw the eggs on front tank glass,sunday transferred eggs to fish net ,monday morning checked net...little fish swimiing around when i shine light in there .How do i feed them?


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I usually feed my fry baby brine shrimp. I get it in a little baby food jar at my LFS and then squirt a little bit right in their face. If you can't find that I've heard of people crushing up flake food until it's basically a powder. You can then take that powder and mix it with tank water and squirt it in there real close to them with something like a turkey baster. 

Good luck. I've got some Kribensis babies that are about 3/4 of an inch long now.


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like they have an egg yolk sac with them.Shouldn't i wait until they get rid of that?They are really small


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess technically they don't need to eat right away. I don't know really. I guess just do what you think is best. I started feeding mine the day after or maybe the 2nd.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Kinda late, but....

infusoria

Take a clean gallon jar and fill it about 75 percent full of chlorine-free water. Put a few rotting lettuce leaves into the water and let it stand for a day uncovered. Then cover it and allow the jar to sit for several days. (Because the infusoria takes several days to culture, make sure you begin before the fry are born.) By that time the water should have a cloud of infusoria in it. 

To feed your fish, take up some of the water with a turkey baster or eye-dropper and drip the infusoria into your fry tank. Begin with a few drops and feed several times a day. If you see your fry tank becoming cloudy, make a water change and cut back on the number of feedings. The infusoria will last for several days, long enough to allow your fry to develop to the point that they will be able to begin feeding on larger food. 

After a week or so, you can begin feeding the fry live brine shrimp or microworms.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

In the mean time, you can squeeze out a sponge filter into the fry tank. Crushed flake food is also a realistic option. Watch water quality.


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

It's offical..they are corys.i can see little feelers by ther mouths.Out of 12 eggs five hatched,four are surviving so far.

Ouestion: How often do corys spawn?


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

You've got to be kidding...just 3 days shy of six weeks and found eggs all over the tank...again.Got about 100 eggs Any bets they are corys,cories again


----------

